# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Mettre un enregistrement audio sur internet

## laurentSc

Bonjour,

j'ai essay de mettre un enregistrement audio (un fichier .wav,  peu prs 5' d'enregistrement) sur internet, mais le rsultat est dplorable (enregistrement compltement hch). Y a-t-il une solution, ventuellement de choisir un hbergeur chez qui a irait ?

----------

